# Hashirama vs. Kinshiki Ōtsutsuki



## Kai (Mar 11, 2016)

So I wanted to pit Hashirama against who I believe to be the weakest Ōtsutsuki.
Can the "God of Shinobi" defeat Momoshiki's right hand? Keep in mind members of the Gokage in the Boruto movie were able to keep pace with Kinshiki.

[YOUTUBE]vUY18zkQxCU[/YOUTUBE]

Setting: Shinju
Distance: 20 meters
Knowledge: None
IC


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 11, 2016)

Am I seeing this right? He got smacked back by Kurotsuchi's basic punch? Nice leg though.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2016)

Because characters are stagnant and don't grow over time even if 10 years or so had passed.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

> Keep in mind members of the Gokage in the Boruto movie were able to keep pace with Kinshiki.



Shouldn't that make them stronger than Hashirama the same way BMS Kakashi is because he hit Kaguya? 

Their feats shouldn't really be given to Hashirama by that logic either. 


Anyway. Kinshiki destroys him. He is superior in speed and power. There is nothing Hashirama is better than him at.


----------



## Kai (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Shouldn't that make them stronger than Hashirama the same way BMS Kakashi is because he hit Kaguya?


Chojuro + Kagutsuchi > Hashirama confirmed?



Where do you draw the line here?




			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> Anyway. Kinshiki destroys him. He is superior in speed and power. There is nothing Hashirama is better than him at.


Hashirama's DC is many magnitudes greater. Kinshiki doesn't possess giant mechas or explosive power. He's mainly bukijutsu (weapon techniques). His movements against Sasuke do make him a good deal faster than Hashirama, yes. 

But I doubt Hashi is getting one-shotted by any means.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

> [=Kai;55340264]Chojuro + Kagutsuchi > Hashirama confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you draw the line here?



Well why not?

Isn't Kin is an Ōtsutsuki whom everyone and their mothers fap over their chakra and no matter
how little the chakra they have from this clan, they claim that they are the stronget? 

Wasn't Kin smashing Sasuke and rivaling him in speed? 
[YOUTUBE]SrW0-ee9dc0[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed
Same Sasuke who cut JJ SM Tree, duouble Rinnegan Madara down? When he was a child that is.  


> Hashirama's DC is many magnitudes greater. Kinshiki doesn't possess giant mechas or explosive power. He's mainly kenjutsu. His movements against Sasuke do make him a good deal faster than Hashirama, yes.


What has Hashirama shown that can cut the entire Tree with 1 arm and when being severely damaged? 



> But I doubt Hashi is getting one-shotted by any means



JJ SM Rinnegan ST Madara was blitzed by Teen Sasuke, and he was far stronger than Hashirama, no?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2016)

> Where do you draw the line here?



Considering they have a need to be closer to Naruto's level  or even be superior to Lee who busted a meteor in the last considering they are kages.. There is a large possibility that they are now equal or have surpassed Hashi and madara at their base form. But that's just a theory so you can ignore it..


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

not even close 
fodderama gets buttraped

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

I actually see that Movie Gokage as the weakest Gen of Kage with Naruto as exception. Neither of them had shown anything impressive or improved at all,and I got so disappointed I can't even describe it. Although I admit that I love the new Sexy look Kurotsuchi and she is my Second favorite Kunoichi after Mei and I really enjoy Darui look too but that's all.

Hashi may not have the Weapon and Physical Strength to cut the Shinju in one sweep but that doesn't make him so weaker compared to Kinshiki.

I actually think Hashirama can defeat him with High Difficulty probably. After all Kinshiki us just Weapons and Raw Power/Strength.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 11, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Nice leg though.



Only memorable thing from that fight I just saw literally 10 seconds ago.

Hashirama stomps that chump with no difficulty.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> I actually see that Movie Gokage as the weakest Gen of Kage with Naruto as exception. Neither of them had shown anything impressive or improved at all,and I got so disappointed I can't even describe it. Although I admit that I love the new Sexy look Kurotsuchi and she is my Second favorite Kunoichi after Mei and I really enjoy Darui look too but that's all.
> 
> .



They only got like few second to show off. What did you expect? lol 



> Hashi may not have the Weapon and Physical Strength to cut the Shinju in one sweep but that doesn't make him so weaker compared to Kinshiki.



He is. 



> I actually think Hashirama can defeat him with High Difficulty probably. After all Kinshiki us just Weapons and Raw Power/Strength



What does Hashirama have beside raw power? That's the only thing making everyone wank him. 
Kin is superior to him in raw power & Speed. So there is really nothing left for Hashirama...


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hashirama wins.

Kinshiki is not impressive, for me. Who cares if he is an Otsutsuki. This logic is nonsense


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

Look man I  get it you neglect and dislike Hashirama and Tobirama and some others ,and I neither know nor care why! But I am not overrating any Character at all while you seem to underrate all those you dislike for some reason and Hashirama is one of those.

In those 5 seconds they could have shown some growth or improvement over the years and their Jounin Selfs ,something we haven't seen,not their old same shit or even worse.

Being an Otsotsuki doesn't make you Rikudou,Kaguya or Hamura.Just like being Senju ,Uchiha,Hyuga,Akimichi or Nara doesn't make you Hashirama,Madara,Neji,Chouji or Shikamaru or Shikaku.

What he has hmm... Regeneration,Genjutsu,Mokuton plus all 5 Elements,Excellent Bukijutsu,Kyubi Level Chakra Pool,better Intellect. And by Raw Power I meant Kinshiki is Weapon and Physical Strength nothing more.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Kin dealing with Sasuke is not impressive? 

Blind madara Ve Hashirama
(make it Edo madara if want)



Teen Sasuke Vs far stronger madara
Link removed


Adult Sasuke Vs Kin
Link removed


Hashirama is more impressive indeed. On how fast he lost to much weaker opponent.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Look man I  get it you neglect and dislike Hashirama and Tobirama and some others ,and I neither know nor care why! But I am not overrating any Character at all while you seem to underrate all those you dislike for some reason and Hashirama is one of those.
> 
> .



The thing is. Hashirama fanboys were defending him by saying this kind of logic.
1- Hashirama fought Madara. Therefore he is stronger than the rest.
2- Hashirama shown more firepower so he wins. They even calculate the 1mm to show that. 


And so on. Now, when someone has shown more impressive shit they deny that logic. isn't this a type of hypocrisy? 




> Being an Otsotsuki doesn't make you Rikudou,Kaguya or Hamura.Just like being Senju ,Uchiha,Hyuga,Akimichi or Nara doesn't make you Hashirama,Madara,Neji,Chouji or Shikamaru or Shikaku.



Man, DMS Kakashi got a tiny little chakra from Obito, and I have made a poll back then. Most people said he will destroy Hashirama and Madara at the same time in 1 second or less. 

So, how is it now that a fully Otsotsuki whom Kaguya was worried of them can't deal with lolHashirama? 



> What he has hmm... Regeneration,Genjutsu,Mokuton plus all 5 Elements,Excellent Bukijutsu,Kyubi Level Chakra Pool,better Intellect. And by Raw Power I meant Kinshiki is Weapon and Physical Strength nothing more



Sasuke is better than him all of those shits, and he got smashed tho.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

So 90% Power Edo Hashirama went toe to toe with Edo Madara with all his Upgrades being beyond his Prime and ended in a Draw/Stalemate until Madara was Resurrected and escaped the Myojinmon and then got the the already immobilized and exhausted Hashirama and got his SM Chakra so how is any of that making Hashirama look weak!? Not at all in my eyes at least.

And if I remember correctly Kaguya wasn't afraid of Kinshiki but from Momshiki not his Henchman.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Kin dealing with Sasuke is not impressive?
> 
> Blind madara Ve Hashirama
> (make it Edo madara if want)
> ...



HUSSAIN , tho i do agree hashi loses this one 
but in you picture hashi just took like a  6 or 7 chakra rods up his ass 
that's why he lost so fast


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

If Hashirama is stronger than Kinshiki, then Sasuke and Naruto got massively weaker. Completely nonsensical. Hashirama admitted inferiority to Juubito who was a good deal weaker than Juubi Jin Madara, the same Madara who was getting schooled by Sasuke and Naruto. The two bro's have only gotten stronger since then.

So it should go without saying that a guy who can pressure adult Sasuke 1v1 is above Hashi...as sad as it is to say.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> So 90% Power Edo Hashirama went toe to toe with Edo Madara with all his Upgrades being beyond his Prime and ended in a Draw/Stalemate until Madara was Resurrected and escaped the Myojinmon and then got the the already immobilized and exhausted Hashirama and got his SM Chakra so how is any of that making Hashirama look weak!? Not at all in my eyes at least.



The thing is, this madara with all the upgrades & Juubi, SM, Shinju Tree got speedblitzed by Teen Sasuke


However, Kin was dealing with Adult Sasuke. 

If you go and create a thread Rinnegan Madara Vs Hashirama, most people will see "Limbo destroy Hashirama" And that Rinnegan madara is stronger than him. Now we are talking about someone far stronger.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> HUSSAIN , tho i do agree hashi loses this one
> but in you picture hashi just took like a  6 or 7 chakra rods up his ass
> that's why he lost so fast



Hence why I said you can count ET madara if you want. 

Can ET madara give a fight to Adult Sasuke? When even with JJ Tree, SM, and RT he got destroyed and had to run like a rat?


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

Well let's take into consideration the Movie logic and Drama that Susuke beating Kinshiki alone in 5 sec would be boring and take a way the Drama and the Whole Team up with Naruto,plus Sasuke used only Kenjutsu and Taijutsu with his Transportation Jutsu to evade thats all,he didn't go all out.

So my point is that SM Hashirama could have a chance to High or Exteme Diff Kinshiki.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Hence why I said you can count ET madara if you want.
> 
> Can ET madara give a fight to Adult Sasuke? When even with JJ Tree, SM, and RT he got destroyed and had to run like a rat?



we saw people here saying that hashi can beat rinnegan sasuke and six paths sage mode naruto when they were teens 
why are you even surprized


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Well let's take into consideration the Movie logic and Drama that Susuke beating Kinshiki alone in 5 sec would be boring and take a way the Drama and the Whole Team up with Naruto,plus Sasuke used only Kenjutsu and Taijutsu with his Transportation Jutsu to evade thats all,he didn't go all out.



That can be said about all the battles tho. 



> So my point is that SM Hashirama could have a chance to High or Exteme Diff Kinshiki.



No he can't. Sasuke's level is far beyond Hashirama's level. Like ridiculously much stronger than him. 
And Sasuke is far stronger than Hashirama since he was a teen, so how he could give Kin a fight?

inB4 ARGUS and SnK. 



cctr9 said:


> we saw people here saying that hashi can beat rinnegan sasuke and six paths sage mode naruto when they were teens
> why are you even surprized



I am not. I just love to smack people with the same logic they use.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 11, 2016)

kinshiki was held down by chojuro and kurotsuchis cement binding+needles. god gates pin him down with no effort. 

hashirama clone feints him with ease, creating the opening to smack him with any choice of mokuton, then the gates come down. 

after that, hashirama just slits his throat or something.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Well let's take into consideration the Movie logic and Drama that Susuke beating Kinshiki alone in 5 sec would be boring and take a way the Drama and the Whole Team up with Naruto,plus Sasuke used only Kenjutsu and Taijutsu with his Transportation Jutsu to evade thats all,he didn't go all out.
> 
> So my point is that SM Hashirama could have a chance to High or Exteme Diff Kinshiki.



implying the manga doesn't have drama 
for example half dead brainless obito trashing juudara and taking away hachibi and shukaku from him 
for the sake of redemption


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> kinshiki was held down by chojuro and kurotsuchis cement binding+needles. god gates pin him down with no effort.
> 
> hashirama clone feints him with ease, creating the opening to smack him with any choice of mokuton, then the gates come down.
> 
> after that, hashirama just slits his throat or something.



Hashirama was dealt with by Madara.


Madara got cut in half by Lee.


Lee is stronger than Hashirama?


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 11, 2016)

For the love of Kishimoto or sanity mental, Kai, lock this thread


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Indeed. It's extremely unbalanced.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

I just give up,it is pointless.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Kai closed my thread about Teen Sasuke Vs Hashirama

And yet he thinks Hashirama can deal with a guy who was fighting Adult Sasuke and it's up to debate... 

Seriously man, you still don't see the contradiction there?


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Indeed. It's extremely unbalanced.



after that, hashirama just slits his throat or something.
how does this sounds


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

It's time to come to terms with the fact that the new Gokage are super skrong.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> It's time to come to terms with the fact that the new Gokage are super skrong.



skrong


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> It's time to come to terms with the fact that the new Gokage are super skrong.



The mentality most people have is

I think this character (madara) is super strong, so anyone deals with him must be extremely powerful (Hashirama)


However, I think those character are weak (The Kages), so if they deal with anyone, then that means that guy is also weak (Kin) even if he dealt with super powerful Shinobi (Sasuke). Rather than using the same logic like in example one. 

For some reason, they accepted the retcon/inflation with Hashirama, but they can't do the same with the rest.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 11, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Am I seeing this right? He got smacked back by Kurotsuchi's basic punch? Nice leg though.



She probably increased the weight of her fist, being the Tsuchikage and all.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> The mentality most people have is
> 
> I think this character (madara) is super strong, so anyone deals with him must be extremely powerful (Hashirama)
> 
> ...



to be fair 
it's hard to take from the mind the image that darui and gaara were fodders during war arc


----------



## Rocky (Mar 11, 2016)

Btw, Kinshiki didn't _really_ keep up with Adult Sasuke. He kept up with Sasuke's kenjutsu, but Sasuke didn't use any ninjutsu except for Amletters at the very end. Sasuke wouldn't beat Hashirama with just taijutsu, lol.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

He cut Madara in half with just his speed and sword tho.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> to be fair
> it's hard to take from the mind the image that darui and gaara were fodders during war arc



Darui dealt with Kin/Gin. The same 2 who defeated 2nd Raikage and Tobirama. 
And yet it was not very hard for them to forget that, and start wanking Tobirama, was it? 

They even go as far as saying the manga wrong, and Tobirama would destroy both of them easily. 

And then again, you are talking about 15 years different. Those same people are the one who keep whining about how 14 years old Obito is not comparable to Adult Obito. 

So, yeah, this excuse does not work either. 
Not for them anyway.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 11, 2016)

trolls are still saying that sasuke blitzed madara when the man turned around, looked at him, made a comment while sasuke was running at him and decided to use kamui instead of putting up a guard since he didnt want to fight naruto & sasuke *together* until he got his other eye.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Btw, Kinshiki didn't _really_ keep up with Adult Sasuke. He kept up with Sasuke's kenjutsu, but Sasuke didn't use any ninjutsu except for Amletters at the very end. Sasuke wouldn't beat Hashirama with just taijutsu, lol.



Exactly what I said and was my point mate! Agree with you.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> trolls are still saying that sasuke blitzed madara when the man turned around, looked at him, made a comment while sasuke was running at him and decided to use kamui instead of putting up a guard since he didnt want to fight naruto & sasuke *together* until he got his other eye.



> speaks about trolling. 

Aren't you the one who was wonking Hashirama's sensing and how he can deal with FTG speed
because Madara dealt with Tobirama's speed who was attacking him from his back? 

Or is it good to go if he was able to deal with it, but it's not good to go if he was not?


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> > speaks about trolling.
> 
> Aren't you the one who was wonking Hashirama's sensing and how he can deal with FTG speed
> because Madara dealt with Tobirama's speed who was attacking him from his back?
> ...


whats wrong with that logic? 
hashirama is madaras physical equal. both hashirama and madara destroy minato in cqc since they can do so to the more reflexive tobirama.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> > speaks about trolling.
> 
> Aren't you the one who was wonking Hashirama's sensing and how he can deal with FTG speed
> because Madara dealt with Tobirama's speed who was attacking him from his back?
> ...



now tobirama is more reflexive than minato


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> whats wrong with that logic?
> hashirama is madaras physical equal. both hashirama and madara destroy minato in cqc since they can do so to the more reflexive tobirama.



Good, so Kin can trash Hashirama since he can do that to the most reflexive Sasuke. 

So, don't be a hypocrite. 



cctr9 said:


> now tobirama is more reflexive than minato



I guess after all those years, I am used to the Tobirama-related nonsense. 

You could even reply to his nonsense by saying Minato dodged 8th Gate-Gai, when Madara got trashed.
and you will see how he start going on circles around himself. lol

Or how Minato got Obito with Kamui, but Madara got trolled by Kamui and so on.

There are many ways to counter that rubbish really...


----------



## Kai (Mar 11, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Kai closed my thread about Teen Sasuke Vs Hashirama
> 
> And yet he thinks Hashirama can deal with a guy who was fighting Adult Sasuke and it's up to debate...
> 
> Seriously man, you still don't see the contradiction there?


Sasuke dealt with Kinshiki in a contest of speed and kenjutsu. One arm. In the end, Kinshiki forced him to use one Ameno to escape. 

Speed and kenjutsu is not enough to blow out Hashirama's full arsenal. "Everything goes" in your thread.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 11, 2016)

Kai said:


> Sasuke dealt with Kinshiki in a contest of speed and kenjutsu. One arm. In the end, Kinshiki forced him to use one Ameno to escape.
> 
> Speed and kenjutsu is not enough to blow out Hashirama's full arsenal. "Everything goes" in your thread.




Was Asspulldara who is far superior to Hashirama able to deal with that speed? 


If not, if Hashirama got cut in half, how do you think he is going to continue? 

Also, it's not like if someone told Sasuke to not use his jutsu. If he thought they would've been useful for
him he would have used them.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 11, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> trolls are still saying that sasuke blitzed madara when the man turned around, looked at him, made a comment while sasuke was running at him and decided to use kamui instead of putting up a guard since he didnt want to fight naruto & sasuke *together* until he got his other eye.



hahsirama has haters. you can clearly see that madara as an immortal doesnt care and just wanted to teleport and get his eye back. He had all the time in the world to do whatever he wanted. Also it was a plot device for hagaromo to come back, out of madaras lower body to get the kages together


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 11, 2016)

hashirama wins midd diff. kinshiki gets hit with flowering world GG


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> hahsirama has haters. you can clearly see that madara as an immortal doesnt care and just wanted to teleport and get his eye back. He had all the time in the world to do whatever he wanted. Also it was a plot device for hagaromo to come back, out of madaras lower body to get the kages together





Lord Aizen said:


> hashirama wins midd diff. kinshiki gets hit with flowering world GG


And Hashirama has many fanboys who wank him beyond belief and degrade any feat that is superior to his. Just like you and Shinobi no Kami. Adult Sasuke was being pressured by Kinshiki You expect us to believe Flower World will be of any help when Kinshiki could cut his planet's Shinju in half with one arm while near death? He just swings his red sword and the entire flower world, including Hashirama, is blown away.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 11, 2016)

This thread needs to be locked, Jesus.

Kinshiki was keeping up with Sasuke (Rikudō Sage Naruto's speed) handily and forced him to use Amenotejikara.

He fucking blitzes Hashirama with ease and decapitates him.

What the hell is with NBD lately?


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This thread needs to be locked, Jesus.
> 
> Kinshiki was keeping up with Sasuke (Rikudō Sage Naruto's speed) handily and forced him to use Amenotejikara.
> 
> ...



the butthurt talking beats the logic talking 
that is what's wrong with the NBD lately


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And Hashirama has many fanboys who wank him beyond belief and degrade any feat that is superior to his. Just like you and Shinobi no Kami. Adult Sasuke was being pressured by Kinshiki You expect us to believe Flower World will be of any help when Kinshiki could cut his planet's Shinju in half with one arm while near death? He just swings his red sword and the entire flower world, including Hashirama, is blown away.



Off-topic, but if you don't mind me asking; what reasons made you think that Toneri was as strong as Bijuu-PS Sasuke? Just curious.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This thread needs to be locked, Jesus.
> 
> Kinshiki was keeping up with Sasuke (Rikudō Sage Naruto's speed) handily and forced him to use Amenotejikara.
> 
> ...


Its always been a den of Hashirama wankers, just like its always been a den of Itachi wankers. As Obi-wan would say: "The NBD is a den of scum and villainy."


----------



## Rocky (Mar 11, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> He fucking blitzes Hashirama with ease and decapitates him.



If he could easily massacre Hashirama, he probably would have blitz-decapitated Chōjūrō and Kurosutchi.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 11, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its always been a den of Hashirama wankers, just like its always been a den of Itachi wankers. As Obi-wan would say: "The NBD is a den of scum and villainy."


The haters in this thread that trying to give logic lessons....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If he could easily massacre Hashirama, he probably would have blitz-decapitated Chōjūrō and Kurosutchi.


If they have the feats for it (from their limited showing they do) it shouldn't be a problem to argue that.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If he could easily massacre Hashirama, he probably would have blitz-decapitated Chōjūrō and Kurosutchi.



well , than that's a great feat for chojiru and kurosutchi not getting blitzed


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If he could easily massacre Hashirama, he probably would have blitz-decapitated Chōjūrō and Kurosutchi.



Did you watch the movie? 

Sasuke set him up to get caught in Chōjūrō and Kurotsuchi's trap. He never had an opportunity to actually attack them, because when he broke out with pure physical strength he knocked them out.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 11, 2016)

Kurotsuchi's leg, oh yes 
Hashirama mid diff


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 11, 2016)

> And Hashirama has many fanboys who wank him beyond belief and degrade any feat that is superior to his. Just like you and Shinobi no Kami.


You're not the same who says, with Hussain, that Hashirama is fast _as old Hiruzen_, that Minato> Hashirama, 1 ms Obito> Hashirama and other bullshit? and this obviously regarding Hashirama  

And you call other people "wankers"

Obviously i do not waste my time to list what Hussain says.



> isn't this a type of hypocrisy?


Yes 

Anyway, yes please, someone lock this thread


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Itachi san88 said:


> You're not the same who says, with Hussain, that Hashirama is fast _as old Hiruzen_, that Minato> Hashirama, 1 ms Obito> Hashirama and other bullshit? and this obviously regarding Hashirama
> 
> And you call other people "wankers"
> 
> ...



you didn't see those idiots who believe hashi can beat the likes of rinnegan sasuke RSM naruto 
and juubi jin obito 
so yeah , wankers


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

I bet Sasuke saw Kurotsuchi's leg and was wondering how pissed Sakura would be if he hit that.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> I bet Sasuke saw Kurotsuchi's leg and was wondering how pissed Sakura would be if he hit that.



like sasuke would give a shit about sakura feelings


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> like sasuke would give a shit about sakura feelings



You're right.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> You're right.



you're righter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2016)

Itachi san88 said:


> You're not the same who says, with Hussain, that Hashirama is fast _as old Hiruzen_, that Minato> Hashirama, 1 ms Obito> Hashirama and other bullshit? and this obviously regarding Hashirama
> 
> And you call other people "wankers"
> 
> Obviously i do not waste my time to list what Hussain says.


And yet we have Hashirama wankers saying he can defeat the Juubi, Juubi Jins, and some even saying he can beat Kaguya. 

Yes, you are wankers. Of the worse sort.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 11, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> some even saying he can beat Kaguya.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 11, 2016)

I always had my doubts about Hashirama being able to beat Obito Jin with quite a Hardship but still I really doubt it,but him beating Rikudou Sasuke or Rikudou Naruto and even Kaguya is just ridiculous ,as much as I would like it to be true,it is not.


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

Naruto and Sasuke lost their six paths chakra given to them by Hago.

They're only left with the Rinnegan and Full kurama after the war.

Show me a black chidori or Flight/Truthseekers post war to prove me wrong, I'll wait.

Like senjutsu, Six paths chakra enhance all abilities, from the most basic like speed and strength, to things like Dojutsu, of course Adult Naruto and Sasuke got weaker, need I remind you how they got punked by Shin? a mid kage at best.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Mar 11, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And yet we have Hashirama wankers saying he can defeat the Juubi, Juubi Jins, and some even saying he can beat Kaguya.
> 
> Yes, you are wankers. Of the worse sort.


:yeahsorry

And yet you remain in the realm of haters. Everyone has their own problems


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 11, 2016)

Itachі said:


>



And her omnipotent husbando.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Naruto and Sasuke lost their six paths chakra given to them by Hago.
> 
> They're only left with the Rinnegan and Full kurama after the war.
> 
> ...



and this is what happens when people  post before reading and understanding the manga 
or even reading the databook 
they post dumb shit like this 
naruto still has his six paths sage mode as stated in the boruto movie novel
also he had cross eyes without pegmentation 
cross eyes no pegs = RSM , as stated by the databook which is canon 
the TSB can't be regenerated when you lose them 
all what they lost was the seals 
and they still had their powers after that as shown in VOTE 2
there is no official statement or data that says naruto and sasuke lost their powers 
that is pure BS


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Like senjutsu, Six paths chakra enhance all abilities, from the most basic like speed and strength, to things like Dojutsu, of course Adult Naruto and Sasuke got weaker, need I remind you how they got punked by Shin? a mid kage at best.




Shin>naruto and sasuke>momoshiki


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> and this is what happens when people  post before reading and understanding the manga
> or even reading the databook
> they post dumb shit like this
> naruto still has his six paths sage mode as stated in the boruto movie novel
> ...



Again with this pigmentation shit, that doesn't prove anything, show me the databook page stating this, or better yet, do what I asked and show me Naruto Flying or using truthseekers after the war or any Bijuu related jutsu (Lava/magnet style, Bubbles, steam increased strength)

If truthseekers can't be regained, then how in the fuck did Obito made one out of nothing after stealing Madara's chakra? Hm?


Honestly these people  I suggest you stop reading the Narutopedia that anyone can edit with false information, that's not a canon source  I still remember when they put Karin as Sarada's mother without even waiting for a confirmation, what a bunch of fucking retards


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Again with this pigmentation shit, that doesn't prove anything, show me the databook page stating this, or better yet, do what I asked and show me Naruto Flying or using truthseekers after the war or any Bijuu related jutsu (Lava/magnet style, Bubbles, steam increased strength)
> 
> If truthseekers can't be regained, then how in the fuck did Obito made one out of nothing after stealing Madara's chakra? Hm?
> 
> ...



first what the fuck does the narutopedia has to do with anything i said
second , how did you came to this stupid conclusion that no pigmentation means nothing 
when the only time in the manga we saw naruto having cross eyes no pigs is when he is using six paths sage mode
the cloak is extra and can change over time 
he didn't even had a cloak or a truth seeking orbs when he cut the shinju tree 
but he was using six paths sage mode 
cross eyes no pigs = six paths sage mode 
if naruto was able to regenerate the TSB he would've done it against kaguya or sasuke 
but he couldn't 
unless you have a canon statement or a canon anything that flat out says that naruto and sasuke lost their powers , than you got nothing and your assumptions are garbage and baseless
and i allready give you a the boruto movie novel that states that naruto used that mode in the movie . nuff said
and since you don't have any canon thing that proves otherwise than take you BS outta here please


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

Show me a scan or page of the databook supporting the pigmentation argument, go ahead.

Show me Naruto flying, using truthseekers, healing or using any Bijuu related Jutsu, go ahead.

And unless you have a canon statement that they kept their powers your left with no argument as well


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 11, 2016)

Only way kinshiki stands a chance is if he can blitz right at the beginning, otherwise he gets stomped 

 -- his strongest move is a mountain cutter. Madaras PS slashes are multi mountain cutters yet they were still garbage to even Mokujin let alone SS

 -- the dude has nowhere near the required durability to handle SS. And just a fast shunshin isn't letting evade 1000 mountain dwarfing hands. So he gets pasted. The dude got handled by kurotsuchi and chojuro despite the vast speed gap. Hashirama is far stronger than those chumps and far more reflexive with a far stronger defense/offense. Kinshiki is toast once Hashirama claps his hands


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Show me a scan or page of the databook supporting the pigmentation argument, go ahead.
> 
> Show me Naruto flying, using truthseekers, healing or using any Bijuu related Jutsu, go ahead.
> 
> And unless you have a canon statement that they kept their powers your left with no argument as well



what is this shit 
you're the one who claimed they lost their powers , yet you posted jack shit to prove so 
if the cross eyes no pigs doesn't mean spsm than what does they mean 

sm ??? no
kcm ??? no
bm ??? no 
bsm ??? no 
when was it the time that naruto had cross eyes no pigs in the manga ??? 
oh yeah , when he was using spsm 

i allready toled you that naruto used spsm in boruto movie as stated in the movie novel 
so your claims are garbage because of this 

if naruto and sasuke lost their powers , kishi would've made it clear that they did 
but he didn't did he  

naruto didn't have a cloak and TSB when he healed gai , kicked madara TSB and cut the tree
so i guess he wasn't using spsm either

nice try tho , i'll replay to you when you post anything canon


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

Your speaking out of your ass without evidence, show me your proof.

I already gave you mine, neither Naruto nor Sasuke have used any six paths related powers post manga, can you prove otherwise or not?


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Your speaking out of your ass without evidence, show me your proof.
> 
> I already gave you mine, neither Naruto nor Sasuke have used any six paths related powers post manga, can you prove otherwise or not?



yes i can and i did 
naruto used his spsm in boruto the movie which is canon  
that was stated in the movie novel 
you have post BS nothing more  
sasuke didn't use chidori senbo or chidori nagashi or kirin since his hebi days , so i guess he lost them 
kakashi didn't use his raiton wolf since pain arc , so i guess he lost it as well 
see how retarded this logic is


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

He didn't use SPSM in the Movie, he used 100% BSM, and since when are novels canon? those jutsu from Sasuke don't require six paths chakra tho, don't get so flustered, people are wrong all the time.

Try to counter my argument when you have some actual proof.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> He didn't use SPSM in the Movie, he used 100% BSM, and since when are novels canon? those jutsu from Sasuke don't require six paths chakra tho, don't get so flustered, people are wrong all the time.
> 
> Try to counter my argument when you have some actual proof.



one question ass clowne 

if that was BSM where are the toad sage pigmentation around the eyes ???  

cuz in the last he used 100 % BSM and he had the toad pigmentation 

also in the last movie novel it was mentioned BSM 

you didn't get why i used the chidori and kirin examples did you ??? 

i said since he didn't use them i guess he lost them as well , i never said they use 6p chakra

saske not using black chidori doesn't mean he lost it  , just like him not using kirin doen't mean he lost it as well 

also the reason they didn't use ninjutsu in boruto movie , cuz the rinnegan can absorbe ninjutsu , they said that themselves  

but you have dissapointed me by misunderstanding this  

at least try harder next time


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

First, before posting on forums lke these you should learn how to properly write, I suggest you do that. Second post me that databook page confirming your pigmentation argument. Third, Sasuke can't use things like black chidori because he lost the six paths chakra, unlike the Hebi jutsu.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2016)

Just going to point out that they already lost the seal before Vote 2 happened, and they still had access to their respective final forms.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> First, before posting on forums lke these you should learn how to properly write, I suggest you do that. Second post me that databook page confirming your pigmentation argument. Third, Sasuke can't use things like black chidori because he lost the six paths chakra, unlike the Hebi jutsu.



is that so  

i'm still learning english , i think you can give me a break

how did you came to the stupid conclusion that sasuke lost six paths chakra 

because he didn't use it ??? , i allready explained to you that this shitty argument means nothing 

fuck , you even FAILED to understand why i used the hebi examples 

for the thousand something time , the movie novel stated it was spsm 

also the forth DATABOOK page 310 says that naruto six paths sage mode is identify with cross eyes no pigmentation
it said nothing about the god damn cloak 
nothing about the god damn TSB 
it only mentioned the cross eyes no pigs as the sign of spsm 
it also mentioned that the mode naruto used when he kicked madara TSB was spsm 
do you get it now ???? 
and since naruto kept his power , than sasuke also kept his power as well
you really wasted alot of my time but it's ok , you can thank me later


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

Didn't Sasuke specifically say that he was able to use Amenotejikara because of the Six Paths chakra? Also, pretty sure Naruto flys in The Last.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Didn't Sasuke specifically say that he was able to use Amenotejikara because of the Six Paths chakra? Also, pretty sure Naruto flys in The Last.



what's the point of flying when the only thing that works on your apponet is taijutsu and kenjutsu
both naruto and sasuke themselves stated that ninjutsu doesn't work on momoshiki
that's why they had to be on the ground to engage in QCQ with him


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> what's the point of flying when the only thing that works on your apponet is taijutsu and kinjutsu
> both naruto and sasuke themselves stated that ninjutsu doesn't work on momoshiki
> that's why they had to be on the ground to engage in QCQ with him



I know, but he's saying there's no instances where Naruto has used flight since the manga. I stated he flew in The Last. Also, Sasuke flies in Boruto somehow. 

Anyway, they copped out on spending animation money on Ninjutsu by using the Rinnegan excuse lol.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 11, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And Hashirama has many fanboys who wank him beyond belief and degrade any feat that is superior to his. Just like you and Shinobi no Kami. Adult Sasuke was being pressured by Kinshiki You expect us to believe Flower World will be of any help when Kinshiki could cut his planet's Shinju in half with one arm while near death? He just swings his red sword and the entire flower world, including Hashirama, is blown away.



its not one plant there are many so he could get hit. if he got held down by two weak kages he could get held down by hashirama. in close combat hashirama does lose. distance and strategy are factors to not just raw ability. hashirama can easily makes clones to set up a win. 

conditions and distance determines who would win.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> I know, but he's saying there's no instances where Naruto has used flight since the manga. I stated he flew in The Last. Also, Sasuke flies in Boruto.
> 
> Anyway, they copped out on spending animation money on Ninjutsu by using the Rinnegan excuse lol.



i just trashed his post with canon materials anyway 
also i meant kenjutsu in my last post not kinjutsu , sorry for that mistake


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> its not one plant there are many so he could get hit. if he got held down by two weak kages he could get held down by hashirama. in close combat hashirama does lose. distance and strategy are factors to not just raw ability. hashirama can easily makes clones to set up a win.
> 
> conditions and distance determines who would win.



There's no knowledge though. So Kinshiki would rush into cqc and I doubt Hashi would back down from the challenge.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2016)

Hagoromo's chakra is what gave Sasuke the Rinnegan, so if he lost the six paths chakra then he shouldnt have the rinnegan anymore. Plus they needed both halves of Hagoromos chakra to undo IT, which didnt happen till after VotE2


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Hagoromo's chakra is what gave Sasuke the Rinnegan, so if he lost the six paths chakra then he shouldnt have the rinnegan anymore. Plus they needed both halves of Hagoromos chakra to undo IT, which didnt happen till after VotE2



actually you need the rikudou chakra to awaken the rinnegan not to maintain it 
and they needed the bijuu chakra + rinnegan to undo IT not rikudou chakra 
but that doesn't change the fact that you are right , they never lost the rikudou chakra


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

What canon materials? Novels? novels aren't canon bro, and Naruto hasn't used SPSM since the Manga ended, not in The Last and not in Boruto.

I asked you to give me concrete evidence, a databook page supporting you, something, but you gave nothing, you just spoke out of you ass.


----------



## Android (Mar 11, 2016)

Clowe said:


> What canon materials? Novels? novels aren't canon bro, and Naruto hasn't used SPSM since the Manga ended, not in The Last and not in Boruto.
> 
> I asked you to give me concrete evidence, a databook page supporting you, something, but you gave nothing, you just spoke out of you ass.



are you fucking blind  
read my post again 
i said :
 the 4th DATABOOK page 310 says that naruto six paths sage mode is identify with cross eyes no pigmentation  
it said nothing about the god damn cloak 
nothing about the god damn TSB  
it only mentioned the cross eyes no pigs as the traites of spsm  
it also mentioned that the mode naruto used when he kicked madara TSB was spsm  
the mode naruto used in boruto and gaiden had a cross eyes with no pigmentation  
so according the our friend the databook , that was spsm  
DATABOOK >>> YOU 
dry your tears


----------



## Clowe (Mar 11, 2016)

Show me the page then, I want to see it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> its not one plant there are many so he could get hit. if he got held down by two weak kages he could get held down by hashirama. in close combat hashirama does lose. distance and strategy are factors to not just raw ability. hashirama can easily makes clones to set up a win.
> 
> conditions and distance determines who would win.


You expect Mokuton Bushins, which are fodder, to be of any help against Kinshiki? They'll be instantly destroyed. And Kurotsuchi and Chojuro weak...despite their feats saying otherwise. Your bias for Hashirama and against anyone NOT named him is pathetic.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 12, 2016)

I do not know about Hashirama beating Kinshiki but Choujuirou who was made MIzukage by favouritism from Mei and Kurotsuchi both from which ahven't shown anything exclusive that suggests that they are stronger than their Jounin Selves to be stronger than Hashirama is something I will never be convinced!


----------



## Ghoztly (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't care how much Time has passed. Hashirama would paste the entire Gokage barring Naruto and this clown would get flattened in an instant.

Hashirama stomps.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 12, 2016)

Was it in the data book or novel where Darui was stated to be the most skilled Raiton user out of every currently living Shinobi?


----------



## fyhb (Mar 12, 2016)

Not sure mate,but I think it was Kinshiki that compared Darui Raikage Taijutsu Skills to Naruto and Sasuke!?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah in the datebook it says Darui possesses the peerless power of Raiton release. So if we're to believe he's better than Sasuke when it comes to Raiton; don't see how he's a fodder.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 12, 2016)

Well it depends on how he uses the Raiton,but if the Databook says so then he must be better than Adult Sasuke which actually proves a lot for his Skills and if he has comparable Taijutsu too then he by no means is a Fodder but still the lack of screen time and feats hurts his rep as a Raikage.

Same as how Kurotsuchi was pointed to be the best at Genjutsu from some Novel I think.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Mar 12, 2016)

To my knowledge Kinshiki didn't use any jutsu in their exchange either but just showing he can keep up with a Sasuke who was matching Adult RSM Naruto in speed  is enough to let me know Hashirama would get ravaged by the guy its common sense , these guys are in the freak category that Hashirama admitted he was inferior to , his time was surpassed give it up folks


----------



## Amol (Mar 12, 2016)

Hashirama is never ever tagging someone who can force Sasuke to use Ameno.
No chance in the hell.
His constructs are also not going to bother someone who can on near death causally cut down God Tree.
That is a huge feat.
I know Hashirama/Madara fans discards any AoE feat that doesn't suit them but here is no denying to this.
Isn't the whole hype of overrated PS blade is it cutting down a mountain?
Kinshiki can do that in his sleep.
Understand this.
Hashirama is Not a God tier.


----------

